# Millers Ferry



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

headed to Millers Ferry this weekend for some bass. Any pointers?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If' that's Millers Ferry on Holmes Creek I would be interested to know how you do this weekend. Have never fished there but have heard about it.


----------



## Predator (Oct 13, 2007)

Going on the 25th.
Let me know how ya do!
Thanks!


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

Going the week of the 20th


----------

